# Flounder lighting



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm about to upgrade my setup and want to know exactly what some of you suggest. I've heard alot about the HPS lights and figure maybe that's the way to go. Where can I get them at and which ones? I'm running a honda eu2000. Suggestions?


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

dont go in the boat much but when we do we have 2 750, 1 500, and 2 250 watt halogens.....it lights it up pretty good but not the best......I have a friend who has 2 of the stadium lights like you see at a football field and it is the brightest rig I have ever seen.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I have a friend who has 2 of the stadium lights like you see at a football field and it is the brightest rig I have ever seen.


Yea....But what are they......Really?

HPS..or MH? Obviously you do not know. Oh and what wattage?

These are 400watt HPS.










You can run 2 of these and 2 -150's and your Honda will run on whisper mode at aprox 1/3 throttle. IE: 5hrs to the tank of fuel.


Halagens will draw more amps.


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

Stewart Irby Electrical


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Travis , ive seen HPS lights in action and they cut thru water very well . would be a good investment .


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

aq


X-Shark said:


> Yea....But what are they......Really?
> 
> HPS..or MH? Obviously you do not know. Oh and what wattage?
> 
> ...


 
No man I do not know the watts or the specifics on my friend's rig...I was just saying that is freaking bright. You seem angry at me for not knowing......sorry for upsetting you for no reason at all.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

How much difference is there between the 250s and the 150s? Those 400s seem a bit much, and kinda bulky for my taste but they look as if they would light up the world. Im assuming Stewart Irby Electrical is where your telling me to look QUIG, would this place be located in pensacola? Im thinking of probaly running 4 250s unless theres not enough difference to justify getting them over the 150s. I looked on that EcoLight site but they are sold out for awhile when i checked. I need them soon.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Also, It would be nice if one of you pros would just point to the right light for me and make things easy. When you start talking about capaciters and ballasts, its almost foreign language to me. I know alittle bit about it but not enough to justify wasting any time or money when i have some people on here who know what the deal is. Thanks fellas.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

I had some custom 400 watt HPS light fixtures made (aluminum) with remote digital ballasts. Also put six 150 self contained HPS fixtures on the boat. Everything you ever wanted to know about lighting, suppliers, costs, etc. is right here:

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?13-Lighting

Do it right the first time as I re-rigged mine from halogen to hps. I prefer hps as the light output (lumens) is 10 times what I was getting from the halogens. It is also easier on my eyes. The cost is a lot more however.


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

A few more things...I would try halogens first. 
They are very cheap - mine were less than $25 and were 500watt. 
I ran ten of them and gigged quite a few flounder with them. I switched because the hps are easier on my old eyes. Some love them and some hate them. 

If anyone needs some 500 watt halogens....cheap, let me know.


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Overkill, I previously ran 500 watt halogens, they aren't terrible but they are rougher on the generator and a few went out so I figure id go to the best.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> No man I do not know the watts or the specifics on my friend's rig...I was just saying that is freaking bright. You seem angry at me for not knowing......sorry for upsetting you for no reason at all.


No....Not upset. I just deal in the facts. That is the only way that comparisons can legitimately be made.

Any of the halogens or HPS lights look Super bright at night. It's how well they penetrate the water that is the important thing.

"If you can't see'em......You can't Stick'em."


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I had some custom 400 watt HPS light fixtures made (aluminum) with remote digital ballasts.


That is what I'd do next time also.

There is a guy - screen name JPEater on the Bowfishing site that builds them.

I've changed stuff a fair amount over the years with 2 different boats. I like experimenting and always looking for the better mouse trap.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

X-Shark, why digital ballasts...other than spending a lot more mulla? 
Has there been a problem with the HPS lights you can buy (e.g. from econolight), other than maybe having to add a suitable capacitor to decrease the voltage load?


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Yea....But what are they......Really?
> 
> HPS..or MH? Obviously you do not know. Oh and what wattage?
> 
> ...


Dont worry bobby they arent brighter or better than yours.


----------



## banjovie (Nov 1, 2008)

*HPS or Propane lantern who cares!*

It doesnt matter if you have custom HPS lights, Halogen, LED, or Propane Lantern lights. It doesnt matter who has the best and badest Flounder boat. What does matter is how much flounder blood is spilt. If i had a $20 - $30 grand boat i would have the boat out 3-4 times a week ( no matter the tides or winds) and have to paint the inside red to hide the flounder slaughter! I too only go by the facts and see only a couple of people getting limmits, and they are out of state (Al. and Mississippi) I wade gig and kill more than some of the high dollar boaters. You can't kill flatties in the driveway!! Lets kill some flatties:thumbup:


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Post above me deserves a cookie... well said.:thumbsup:


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

banjovie said:


> It doesnt matter if you have custom HPS lights, Halogen, LED, or Propane Lantern lights. It doesnt matter who has the best and badest Flounder boat. What does matter is how much flounder blood is spilt. If i had a $20 - $30 grand boat i would have the boat out 3-4 times a week ( no matter the tides or winds) and have to paint the inside red to hide the flounder slaughter! I too only go by the facts and see only a couple of people getting limmits, and they are out of state (Al. and Mississippi) I wade gig and kill more than some of the high dollar boaters. You can't kill flatties in the driveway!! Lets kill some flatties:thumbup:


+1 . agreed


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I gigged for 20yrs with 4 100w bulbs on top and 2 100w underwater with a 1000w gen and gigged Sheet load of fish over that time


----------



## Travis12Allen (Jun 1, 2011)

Yep, I'm just now graduating myself. For years I did it with. PVC poles with 100 watt lights with aluminum bowls for reflectors around the light connected to two 12 volt batteries floating in a pull behind 4 ft green fiber glass boat with a cooler and mess of fish. Floundered wading with that setup a many of mile.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

14' jon boat = $650.oo
12' gig = $20.oo
1 hand held spotlight = 20.oo

1 cooler full of flounder and dry feet = priceless


----------

